# Last two puppies here



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

All the puppies from the most recent two litters have gone to their permanent homes, except for Lucy's parti girl, and Lucy's pied girl that we're keeping. The puppies have had the run of the house with our pack for some days now, and all doing great. They think our two youngest girls, Ivy and Stella, running and playing is the greatest thing ever, and run along behind them trying to keep up, and getting tumbled sometimes in the process, but get up with their tails wagging.

This is after this mornings chase session. They were sleeping, but when I laid down on the floor to get this picture, they opened their eyes.

The Parti girl flies to Las Vegas with her new owner tomorrow. This is under the sofa in our great room.


----------



## HavaneseMe (9 mo ago)

Tom King said:


> The Parti girl flies to Las Vegas with her new owner tomorrow. This is under the sofa in our great room.


 * Ruffin is wishing a flight to LV as relaxed as he is* *here*... 








...


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww sweet beauties!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

All the dogs had crashed from their morning running session. I looked for the puppies and didn't see them. I figured they were probably under the sofa again. The parti girl's owner comes at 9. She's an experienced dog trainer from Las Vegas. I wonder if she's ever seen a house trained 10 week old to start with.


----------



## DogLover99 (8 mo ago)

Tom King said:


> All the puppies from the most recent two litters have gone to their permanent homes, except for Lucy's parti girl, and Lucy's pied girl that we're keeping. The puppies have had the run of the house with our pack for some days now, and all doing great. They think our two youngest girls, Ivy and Stella, running and playing is the greatest thing ever, and run along behind them trying to keep up, and getting tumbled sometimes in the process, but get up with their tails wagging.
> 
> This is after this mornings chase session. They were sleeping, but when I laid down on the floor to get this picture, they opened their eyes.
> 
> ...





HavaneseMe said:


> * Ruffin is wishing a flight to LV as relaxed as he is* *here*...
> View attachment 178136
> 
> ...





Tom King said:


> All the dogs had crashed from their morning running session. I looked for the puppies and didn't see them. I figured they were probably under the sofa again. The parti girl's owner comes at 9. She's an experienced dog trainer from Las Vegas. I wonder if she's ever seen a house trained 10 week old to start with.
> View attachment 178138


Such cute puppy pictures! I would love to pet each and every one of them 💕


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Now we have to come up with a name for the one we kept. We haven't even started talking about it yet. If any two puppies miss each other, it would be these two. Her Sister left early this morning, but she's been fine. She always walks around with her tail up, and wagging most of the time, but she's walking a bit slower than her normal bounce when her Sister was here. It looks like her sleeping spot is going to be under that sofa. She slept there all afternoon.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Our girl was back to being bright eyed and bouncy yesterday afternoon, and is especially so this morning.

We heard a good report from her Sister too: We made it back to Vegas safe and sound. Bunny was perfect on the plane- not a peep! And she used the puddle pads with the pellets like a pro. Thank you for such a sweet puppy. She’s already trotting around the place like she owns it!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I need to make it clear that our puppy may sleep for a while somewhere, like under the sofa, but at some point, for now, we put her in a crate next to our chairs. At this age, they are not really clear headed when they wake up, and might not make it to a litter box that's not close by. 

She wakes up in the crate, and asks to get out. When we take her out, we take her to a box.

When she's wide awake, and running around, she will go to a box.

Flash made the lighting funny.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> I need to make it clear that our puppy may sleep for a while somewhere, like under the sofa, but at some point, for now, we put her in a crate next to our chairs. At this age, they are really clear headed when they wake up, and might not make it to a litter box that's not close by.
> 
> She wakes up in the crate, and asks to get out. When we take her out, we take her to a box.
> 
> ...


This is so, SO important!!!


----------



## HavaneseMe (9 mo ago)

Tom King said:


> ... At this age, they are really clear headed when they wake up,/QUOTE] *I'm sure you meant to say ARE NOT really clear headed, Tom...*


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks. I edited the post to make that correction.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Now we have to come up with a name for the one we kept. We haven't even started talking about it yet. If any two puppies miss each other, it would be these two. Her Sister left early this morning, but she's been fine. She always walks around with her tail up, and wagging most of the time, but she's walking a bit slower than her normal bounce when her Sister was here. It looks like her sleeping spot is going to be under that sofa. She slept there all afternoon.


Ducky definitely missed the other puppies when they left. But, of course, he didn't have older adolescents to play with either. He suddenly thought I was MUCH more interesting! Poor lonely mite! LOL!


----------



## DogLover99 (8 mo ago)

krandall said:


> Ducky definitely missed the other puppies when they left. But, of course, he didn't have older adolescents to play with either. He suddenly thought I was MUCH more interesting! Poor lonely mite! LOL!
> View attachment 178150


Ducky was so cute (but he still is now!)


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

She and our next youngest, Stella.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

She plays with all the dogs who will play with her, but Stella plays with her the most. At first, Stella was too strong, and would take a toy and get up on furniture so the puppy couldn't reach it. Stella has now learned to let the puppy win sometimes.

We haven't even started talking about a name yet.


----------



## DogLover99 (8 mo ago)

Tom King said:


> We haven't even started talking about a name yet.
> View attachment 178177
> 
> 
> View attachment 178178


Hmmm… What about Bella? I’ve always liked the name for a female dog  A few other suggestions are Sparky, Izzy, and Zuzu!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> She plays with all the dogs who will play with her, but Stella plays with her the most. At first, Stella was too strong, and would take a toy and get up on furniture so the puppy couldn't reach it. Stella has now learned to let the puppy win sometimes.
> 
> We haven't even started talking about a name yet.
> View attachment 178177
> ...





Tom King said:


> She plays with all the dogs who will play with her, but Stella plays with her the most. At first, Stella was too strong, and would take a toy and get up on furniture so the puppy couldn't reach it. Stella has now learned to let the puppy win sometimes.
> 
> We haven't even started talking about a name yet.
> View attachment 178177
> ...


She's adorable, Tom! I have no doubt Pam will come up with something cute!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

She was born on Easter. Pam says she's thinking about Lily.


----------



## DogLover99 (8 mo ago)

Tom King said:


> She was born on Easter. Pam says she's thinking about Lily.


Lily is such a cute name!!

If you want to give a bigger nod to her being born on Easter, Bunny would also be absolutely adorable. (Lily is _reeeeaaaally_ cute though!)


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

She is just beautiful! Oh I like the name Lily. I keep looking at her picture and yes I think she looks like a beautiful Lily.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We have a girl that came from here 11 or 12 years ago whose litter name Bunny was kept by her owners. She comes to spend a week with us every Summer except during the pandemic. That might be too much trouble to have two named Bunny in the house.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> She was born on Easter. Pam says she's thinking about Lily.


Awww, that’s cute!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

She looks like a sweet little fluffball. Maybe Dolce...Bunny and Lily are both cute names too!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Just thought of another cute name...Poppy. 😁


----------



## DogLover99 (8 mo ago)

Tom King said:


> We have a girl that came from here 11 or 12 years ago whose litter name Bunny was kept by her owners. She comes to spend a week with us every Summer except during the pandemic. That might be too much trouble to have two named Bunny in the house.


Ah, okay! That would be confusing


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We're talking about Happy for a name now. This is the most perpetually happy puppy we've ever known. Her tail is almost always wagging. If only we could all enjoy life as much.


----------



## DogLover99 (8 mo ago)

Tom King said:


> We're talking about Happy for a name now. This is the most perpetually happy puppy we've ever known. Her tail is almost always wagging. If only we could all enjoy life as much.


That’s cute!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We're still working on a call name, but we're down to two choices for a registered name. Starborn's Ode to Joy, or Starborn's Jump for Joy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> We're still working on a call name, but we're down to two choices for a registered name. Starborn's Ode to Joy, or Starborn's Jump for Joy.


Hard to choose, they are both great, but knowing YOUR dogs, I'm guessing "Jump for Joy" is a very good fit!  I knew Pam would come up with something great!


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

I like Jump for Joy for this sweet girl.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Starborn's Jump for Joy it is. Still need a call name. We aren't sure about Joy.


----------



## HavaneseMe (9 mo ago)

Tom King said:


> Starborn's Jump for Joy it is. Still need a call name. We aren't sure about Joy.


Call name JJ, short for Jump for Joy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JJ is cute...


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Whatever her name is, she's a very comfortable member of the pack.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

This morning, I realized that she thinks her name is Good Girl. I asked Pam how about GiGi for Good Girl, but she didn't like it, so we're still working on it.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Tom King said:


> This morning, I realized that she thinks her name is Good Girl. I asked Pam how about GiGi for Good Girl, but she didn't like it, so we're still working on it.


It must be hard to come up with unique names when you’ve been breeding and naming dogs for a long time!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

And we know a Lot of dogs with good names too that we don't want to duplicate. It always takes us a long time, but it seems like it takes longer and longer.


----------



## Tenedora (10 mo ago)

We named our little one Tanner but now he bounces around everywhere. So now I am thinking we should have chosen Pogo. Not sure that works for a girl but fits with her AKC name.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

She's an equal opportunity snuggler, or probably better Easiest Opportunity Snuggler.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Ellie is good company, but it's hard to beat Mama.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Then Pam sits in her chair, and everything changes. Back to making do with Ellie.


----------

